
Windows 10 Update Controlled Folder Access Nullifies Ransomware Attacks - marsrover
https://hothardware.com/news/windows-10-fall-creators-update-controlled-folder-access-nullifies-ransomware-attacks
======
Multicomp
OT:

A Windows 10 nullified my work laptop about 5 minutes ago so now IT has to
reimage or replace it.

But don't worry, now its invulnerable to ransomware attacks in its current
state!

